# Biting during play - my kids are getting scared of him!



## Codysmom (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi, please forgive me if this has been asked before, and that it will be long. I just need some advise ASAP. Cody is 15 -16 weeks old and really is usually amazing. He is friendly to people, old or young, maker or female, loves to be pet and we can touch his ears, paws, etc. He is learning to walk nicely on a leash, occasionally to heel, and is not particularly fearful. He doesn't even bark at the doorbell! Hs general demeanor is very calm and sweet. However, when stimulated to play he is VERY playful and mouthy. He takes treats hard when excited too. This can happen inside usually the fault of my four year old, but ALWAYS outside. I like to play with him to blow off some steam and teach him fetch etc. but he ends up using the sharp puppy teeth on me and my kids. He's bit them, scratched them and ripped their clothes. I tell them now not to come out when he is out but this is sad! I am doing so much training, puppy kindergarten etc, and I want the kids to be able to play with him without being scared. Will this end? Is it normal for a spoo? He's so amazing and sweet and lovable in every other way, please tell me it's just puppiness!!!


----------



## TrinaBoo (Apr 3, 2012)

Abby is 17-18 wks or something around there and does the same thing with my 6 year old son. Not my 1 year old though. She knows that he drops yummy "treats" from the table so she sits or lays down the whole time when we are at the table. But like I was saying, when it comes to my 6 yr old....geez. It is stressful. The more that I think about it though, he is beyond amazing to her. He walks funny, yells, laughs, plays with awesome chew toys. The way he acts is how she treats him. Like it's all a HUGE game. To help the situation, I keep them separated as much as possible UNLESS I have her leashed to me. After a few tugs she realizes that she is stuck and sits or lays down. As for playing (fetch or tug) together, Abby just gets too excited with him so separation is for both of their own good. It prevents the only negatives I have concerning Abby. This may sound weird but Abby loves to find me so I started leashing her and we find my son around the house. That way it is all controlled but they are still interacting and it stays positive. This all sounds like normal spoo puppy behavior to me! : ) Good Luck!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Your kids are too young to be playing with a puppy like Cody. You need to take control of the environment and CONSISTENTLY enforce appropriate behavior with Cody.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

As Trinaboo says, small children move differently, speak differently, and play differently to adults - and to a young puppy they are inviting puppy to puppy play, which is a LOT fiercer than the puppy to human play you are trying to teach. It will get better, but only if you teach both the children and the puppy how to make it better. 
Supervision and control is the key, I think - don't let the children wind the puppy up: quiet sitting down games rather than running and chasing games. Keep the pup leashed to you if the children are rough housing. And do lots and lots of work on bite inhibition and gentle mouthing, including taking treats gently. Only when he is absolutely consistent about being gentle with you would I let the children start to give him treats, under very close supervision.


----------



## Codysmom (Jul 11, 2012)

Thank you, it sounds like Cody's behavior is normal puppy behavior which is a relief to me. I will start to always grab the leash when we go out back so if the younger kids come out unexpectedly i can put it on him. I'll keep working with all of them!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

My puppy is 9 months and my son is 5. They are both CREEPILY, unnaturally well-behaved. BUT, my son will still get time-outs from interacting with the dogs. If he chases my puppy or starts yelling commands, he doesn't get to do anything with the dogs for the rest of the day.

My son *knows* how to behavior around dogs. He is learning how to train dogs. (He has trained my dog to play tug, which is pretty significant). Even though he is capable of being excellent with dogs, he IS a little kid. He gets worked up, to excited, and he forgets.

Are you putting enough responsibility on your children to play appropriately?

If you post some video of Cody and your kids interacting (good and bad), we can help a lot more.


----------



## Codysmom (Jul 11, 2012)

I do alot of management, inside with gates etc and I rarely leave the kids alone with Cody. I think the first post probably made it sound like the kids are hurt all the time which is not the case. I will start more time outs for the younger one though. At what age, though, should I expect Cody to be able to play nicely and safely with the kids, (with appropriate training of course)? I'm not rushing things, even if it's two years, is that something that I can eventually expect? Also, given that his general demeanor is so calm, I assume that as he gets older the hyper puppiness will calm down too, is that true? Sorry to be annoying. Thanks for all you're responses. I really appreciate them.


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Codysmom said:


> I do alot of management, inside with gates etc and I rarely leave the kids alone with Cody. I think the first post probably made it sound like the kids are hurt all the time which is not the case. I will start more time outs for the younger one though. At what age, though, should I expect Cody to be able to play nicely and safely with the kids, (with appropriate training of course)? I'm not rushing things, even if it's two years, is that something that I can eventually expect? Also, given that his general demeanor is so calm, I assume that as he gets older the hyper puppiness will calm down too, is that true? Sorry to be annoying. Thanks for all you're responses. I really appreciate them.



It depends on his temperament. Some (few) dogs are never safe for free play with kids - and not because of aggression but enthusiasm which can be equally dangerous.

However, as Cody and your kids grow you should expect them to be able to (ata minimum) interact in STUCTURED supervised play. Maybe he's won't be a dog that can run loose with kids, but that shouldn't prevent him from learning to play a polite game of fetch with them.


----------



## CMPB (Feb 15, 2012)

tortoise said:


> Your kids are too young to be playing with a puppy like Cody. You need to take control of the environment and CONSISTENTLY enforce appropriate behavior with Cody.


Agreed. We use positive reinforcement for gentle play and redirection for undesirable play. When Pierre is calm and lying down, thats little kid time. They are quietly petting versus loudly engaging. Sort of how one would teach a three years old to treat a quiet infant. Rather than let Pierre get mouthy and chew on us or engage in rough play with clothes, rugs, furniture we play a game of continuously providing appropriate chew toys and lots of tug-o-war where Pierre always wins. Trust is important. So is control. Tortoise is absolutely correct. Do not give up. You'll get there. Set clear expectations so Cody knows how to behave and the children know what are the boundaries. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## sophiebonita (Jul 10, 2012)

I hear you!!! Similar situation here. 

Thanks all for the great advice everyone. 

I swear mpoo Sophie (16 weeks) thinks the kids are other puppies! The way she is w them when she is playful is sooo dif than how she is with us... She is RARELY 'mouthy' with us but is with the kids - and I think it's the way they *try* to interact with her (rolling on floor etc). I just have to supervise constantly. And teach constantly. And correct constantly Etc.

My kids are 4 & 6. 

You are not alone!!!









Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jdcollins (Feb 3, 2011)

The following worked instantly for us... There is a product called pet corrector... It is
Nothing more than air in a can... It makes a loud SHHH sound kind of like the dog whisperer but a little louder ... U don't spray it at them or in them and in fact the trainer said if possible don't let them see the can... When they exhibit an unwanted behavior spray the can... The second they stop the bad behavior give lots of praise or treat or whatever u do for positive reinforcement.... I am not
Exaggerating when i say in one day the behavior stopped. We used it for rough mouthing, barking at doorbell and counter surfing. I told a few of my neighbors who got puppies about it and they also were shocked at how fast they get it... U can get it at Petco or petsmart but I ordered it online.... It's a lot cheaper that way. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Aroseshook (Aug 12, 2012)

I was amazing to see all the advise. We are having a similar problem with mouthing. tonight while out playing I worked on redirected her from the kids running crazy. I worked with them on a quite game of fetch. I have been reminding my kids not run around the backyard, or skip or swing their arms, ect. It is a work in progress and my spoo is starting to get the picture that the kids are not chew toys or puppies or treats. My kids are getting the picture too. They are slowly learning that they can not run crazy with the dog ever. Even when she's grown. My spoo just turned 14 weeks last Monday. My arm is all scratched up from her tug-o-war game. She plays like a cat, on her back and then kicks you with her feet, that's where my scratches have come from. 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## CMPB (Feb 15, 2012)

I was thinking about your situation this afternoon and realised I do something with Pierre that keeps him focused on "nice" play: before we engage, no matter how happy or excited he is,he has to SIT before he gets affection. If we are running together and he starts to get mouthy or I plan to touch him, he is told to SIT and from there he gets a treat, affection, a toy, or whatever. It's amazing how well it's shaped his play over the last week. Try it? 


Sent from my iPad using PG Free


----------



## Aroseshook (Aug 12, 2012)

CMPB said:


> I was thinking about your situation this afternoon and realised I do something with Pierre that keeps him focused on "nice" play: before we engage, no matter how happy or excited he is,he has to SIT before he gets affection. If we are running together and he starts to get mouthy or I plan to touch him, he is told to SIT and from there he gets a treat, affection, a toy, or whatever. It's amazing how well it's shaped his play over the last week. Try it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PG Free


We are doing this already with her. She seems to have decreased the mouthyness over the past week or so. My kids are getting the hang of the rules too. We are almost able to start jogging with her.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

That's good to hear Aroseshook!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It is obvious that you want to have a good outcome with all of this. It will get better if you do the work. Make sure both dog and kids know rules about safe play and give time outs for everybody to calm down when things get overheated. Does your puppy get to play with other puppies. They are really best for teaching bite inhibition. The puppy teeth are as sharp as they are so that they can teach each other that biting hurts and that you can't do it full force all of the time. Based on my experience with my current spoo, you will notice a big difference as you get close to two years old.


----------



## Sherriach (Aug 19, 2013)

I was so glad to see this post and read the replies. Murphy is 17 weeks old and we are having the same problem; particularly with my two year old. I even understand the behaviour when he runs because they are essentially the same size and I can see how reverting to puppy play would be a totally normal instinctive reaction. Unfortunately, he will also just jump on him even when he is sitting still and playing quietly. I see from the replies that I am doing most of the suggestions. I have worked with Murphy on leash, running at a moderate pace and correcting him when he jumps up. We do frequent sits during our play to help control. I have taught my older son to hold out two hands and say settle when Murphy approaches him roughly and that works but the younger boy doesn't have the authority with the dog for that to work. Murphy has learned many things quickly so I am hopeful he will pick this up too. I will remember that he is a puppy and they are children and they will have to be monitored until everyones impulse control improves.:act-up: We are also starting puppy classes in a couple weeks and I intend to have my 7 year old involved in that and working with the dog. The trainer we are using encourages whole family participation. On the whole, Murphy is very eager to please. As the original poster mentioned, I just want them to get enough time together to bond without the kids ending up scared of him.


----------



## Codysmom (Jul 11, 2012)

*It gets better*

Hi Murphy's mom! I'm the original poster and I want to tell you that it gets better! Cody is now 17 months old. He is a joy and has learned how to play. He is not mouthy anymore and all the kids love him. Outside with the youngest who is now five he does get excited and jumpy (literally!) but he is getting better with that too. Inside he stops the second I call his name if he gets too hyped up. In fact, he is now a therapy dog with pet partners! I'd love to talk to you if you'd like by phone; private message me and I'll give you my contact info.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Codysmom, I am so glad to see that you have gotten through those tough adolescent months. Your persistence and patience got you where you need to be. Yeah!!!!!!!!!! 

Sherriach same advise for you patience, persistence. Keep a good energy level and Murphy will grow out of this stage. Your plan to have your son go to puppy class is fabulous. Lily was awful at that age, but we got through it. I also offer you the opportunity for more direct dialog if you need it, send me a PM and I will tell you how to get in touch directly.


----------



## Sherriach (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks for the follow up posts. I think it just hit me that Murphy is a teenager. Having lived through a human one of those (my oldest son turns 18 next month) I can put myself in a better head space to deal with him by keeping that in mind. We are making some progress. He responds quickly when I call him name sharply. We will obviously have lots of work to do on impulse control because when he gets excited he forgets everything he learned. Of course, that goes for my son too. I have been working with him on how to behave around the dog and he forgets as soon as he gets excited too. Murphy is overall a very nice dog so it is easy to have some patience.


----------

